
ClojureScript Tutorial - falava
http://www.niwi.be/cljs-workshop/
======
rymndhng
Sweet! I've been learning cljs/om and one problem I had while going through
tutorials is understanding where to put your state, where and why. This answer
on Stackoverflow helped me grasp the bigger picture of Om.

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22883759/what-is-the-
diff...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22883759/what-is-the-difference-
between-application-state-and-component-local-state-in-cl)

------
donall
Learning ClojureScript is on my to do list for today, so this is a nice
coincidence. It looks fairly complete (but I haven't learned it yet, so I
could be very wrong!).

One word of advice: have it proof read by a native English speaker. There are
quite a lot of awkward-sounding sentences and some grammar errors that seem a
bit jarring and distract from the content.

Other than that, it looks good. Thanks for posting!

~~~
jarcane
If you want a clear, interactive walkthrough of the basics, I can't recommend
the Koans highly enough:
[http://clojurescriptkoans.com/](http://clojurescriptkoans.com/)

------
fnordsensei
This looks nice, although less like a tutorial and more like a reference book.

